# Trumbull, CT: Tree & Trauma Surgeons help rescue impaled worker



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 22, 2015)

(Friend of mine who used to be a volunteer FF in Trumbull said they have in the past drilled with local arborists for rescuing injured tree workers)



> A man impaled on a ladder while cutting a tree in Trumbull underwent surgery and is in fair condition.
> 
> Emergency responders and trauma surgeons worked for nearly two hours Tuesday night to save a man who became impaled on a ladder while cutting a tree in Trumbull.
> 
> ...



http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/...While-Cutting-Tree-in-Trumbull-318047611.html


----------



## Tree94 (Jul 22, 2015)

Holy crap I cant even imagine how the ladder impaled him. Both ends are very blunt, I wonder what got him and where in the body did it happen. I'm assuming the thigh since he was talking for over an hr with emergency crews, sounds like a real crappy day


----------



## Tree94 (Jul 23, 2015)

hope he didnt underbid the job too


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 2, 2015)

Follow up article -- he's in remarkably good condition for what he went through! Four broken ribs, some screwed up vertebrae, four operations -- but up and walking eight days after entering the hospital:

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/...scue-Long-Hill-Fire-Department-319746481.html


----------

